# 16:10 IPS Monitors?



## vinaych (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello all,
I've been using an HP 16:10 19" monitor since 8 years. (No complaints at all.. Brilliant monitor)
The time has come for me to purchase another monitor and when I look, there aren't any 16:10 monitors that I could find except for the Dell U2412m! That monitor is a slightly over my budget, hence looking for a few other options.

Aren't there any 16:10 monitors that are being manufactured?
Do I have to go back to the 16:9 mediocrity? 

Please let me know.

P.S: My intended work on this monitor is user interface design, video editing and occasional color grading. 
So, I need color accuracy more than anything else!


----------



## ram.anim (Apr 27, 2014)

vinaych said:


> Hello all,
> I've been using an HP 16:10 19" monitor since 8 years. (No complaints at all.. Brilliant monitor)
> The time has come for me to purchase another monitor and when I look, there aren't any 16:10 monitors that I could find except for the Dell U2412m! That monitor is a slightly over my budget, hence looking for a few other options.
> 
> ...



Go for Asus PA248Q it has really great feature. lots of review there on youtube.
if you find this monitor online in india or any shop also let me know..


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Apr 28, 2014)

16:10 monitors are a rarity these days. I own a Dell U2412M and it is a great screen with accurate colours. It is being phased out I believe and you might get good discounts. The Asus monitor mentioned above is also a good choice but in the similar range as the U2412M. Whatever you choose, do not settle for a TN display. Good luck.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jun 5, 2014)

ASUS PA248Q is a very good monitor. 16:10 looks better than 16:9 . Also It has HDMI which Dell U2412M doesn't have. Its more costly than DELL thou. I purchased in Dubai for 1400AED


----------

